# Is this a sympton of a disease??



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I was walking around the pond tonight and noticed some ''bi-colored'' minnows swimming close to the bank. I caught one and it looked normal except for its tail fin was about gone. From standing on the bank, it looked normal halfway from the head back but almost white from the end of the dorsal fin back. Never seen minnows like this before, I hope somebody knows
what it is??? 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like fungus to me. What kind of fish was it?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

They are flathead minnows I had delivered from A.T.A.C. last week. I've only seen about a dozen minnows like this. I just don't want this stuff to infect the other fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good question! Highly unlikley. Fish from time to time get fungal infections, which is usually cause after a bacterial infection or vise versa ect.... anyways you only see this a lot when fish are kept together in large numbers. Often fish that have fungus will get healthy after they're stocked into a pond because there is a lot less stress in living in a pond, rather than a holding tank at a fish hatchery. The fungus is probably already in your pond, just like the cold virus is in our enviroment. Often enough though we're not weak enough for it to effect us, if that makes sense?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishman, Thanks for your reply. I'll keep an eye on them for a couple weeks to see if any are left or they are healing. Also I'm going to fish for some of the new bass and "gills" and inspect them. I'll post what I find.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I really doubt you'll find anything. Companys stocking baitfish usually stock more than the purchased priced (an extra half pound or so) because the delivery driver ususally expects there to be a few floaters. If you loose, what you consider to be "a lot" I'de highly recommend calling the seller and they should make it right. I'm personally friends with a guy who works there, know most of the guys, and I think they'de be willing to work with you on it to make it right. The competitior I work for does this. Keep in mind there as a solid 150-200 Minnows in a pound, so if they gave ya an extra half pound (assuming here ) you're still ahead.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Fishman, Everyone I've dealt with at A.T.A.C. has been really professional. I'm not trying to blame them. It's just that I've never seen anything like this except for aquarium fish. Hopefully the sick ones will be eaten or die. I don't want to see this ''ick'' on my other fish.

Again, thanks Fishman...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not "ich"  It's fungus  I think fungus is probably the most common disease in hatchery fish if I had to guess. Heck, we give our fish preventitive treatments frequently and I still see it from time to time.


----------

